# Mom Uses Sex Toy to Help With Common Breastfeeding Problem



## Ritageva

After my first pregnancy I also suffered from mastitis, the pain in my breasts increased every day. Every time I touched my breasts, I was in great pain and discomfort, so I could hardly do my chores. At that time I had no desire to have sex with my husband, so I tried to make excuses. At first I suggested to my lover to buy ordinary sex toys, it seemed to me that it would distract him from me. Later I did what many of you would judge me for  Yes , I ordered for my husband ovdoll.com , and in case you are wondering , I absolutely don't regret it !!


----------

